# Idle Relearn Help



## ajpow365 (Mar 25, 2008)

I have read many threads regarding the idle relearn procedure. And, it is confusing at best. Anyhow, I get the procedure. I changed plugs in my 02 Maxima and of course did the "no-no" and cleaned the TB. And, the outcome of that was/is a high idle and ses obd code of P0507. 

I called the dealer and asked about the charge to do the reset via their computers and was quoted $120. He mentioned the manual relearn, which I have seen posted, but he also directed me towards the injector disconnect method in order to get the idle down so it would relearn the new idle. 

Can somebody give me CLEAR instructions on how to perform this using the injector disconnect method. I have tried it multiple times, but will try it many more if it saves me $125+. What I have learned thus far:

Shut off electronics -
Make sure steering wheel is straight -
Turn engine on and wait approx 30 sec
Shut off engine for 10 sec
Turn to ON for 3 sec
Press in and release accelerator 5x within 5 seconds
Wait 7 seconds then press in and hold accelerator down..
SES light will start flashing then stop solid on.
Release accelerator w/in 3 seconds of light turning off.

The part that doesn't seem to work is the light never shuts off at the end. It will flash then go solid and stay solid.

Please help w/ some direction here and include the process to disconnect the front injectors.

Thank you very much for any assistance!


----------

